# KK Slider Style



## Jir (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to share with all of you this KK Sliderfied song:


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2012)

I just lost all respect for Animal Crossing


----------



## Viriel (Nov 16, 2012)

You... What have you done ?!


----------



## Elijo (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh god. The original was enough.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 16, 2012)

This... does not translate well to KK Slider music.

I guess I'm the only one here who can tolerate Gangnam Style? xD


----------



## Jir (Nov 16, 2012)

Viriel said:


> You... What have you done ?!



Lol I didn't make it. Don't blame me!


----------



## fantasma (Nov 25, 2012)

To be brutally honest, I think I prefer this to the original.  :l


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> This... does not translate well to KK Slider music.
> 
> I guess I'm the only one here who can tolerate Gangnam Style? xD



I don't mind it either.

In fact I might even call it a little bit catchy.

(Plus, I... find myself singing it sometimes)


----------



## Catarsi Sol (Nov 28, 2012)

That was actually kinda cute. XD


----------

